# Pictures of the 'boys'



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

I've been on another photo rampage...

And here are the results!

Ripley:
(He's not as easy as Flik to get nice pictures of... But I did get a few pictures of him anyway)


















(Teehee! Flaring at me!)




























And Flik!
He's just the cutest lil' fish! So fun. And definitely not lazy at all... I had to take tons of pictures to get these ones. He moves around too much.




























These last two were taken without the flash. That's what he looks like to the normal eye, when the tank lights are on.



















Hope you enjoyed 'em. And if not... Ah well!


----------



## Andy_Dufresne (Mar 19, 2006)

Some nice looking bettas there, and Ripley is definatly well fed hehe.

Nick


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

They look great!!!!!!!

where did you get them?


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

(Sorry, I've been away on holidays... Just got back!)

Yes, Ripley loves his shrimp pellets... Which is why I try to refrain from putting them in there all the time. They love to eat them almost whole and end up with huge bellies like that! (Which is actually the reason Flik is in the 10 gallon... He kept doing the same thing! I thought he was gonna explode a couple of times.)

Thanks Leafgirl! I got Ripley at SuperPet and Flik at this warehouse called AquaGiant.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow, flik looks completly different without flash. lol

Great pics!


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow, Flik is a great looking betta, very nice photos.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks, both of you. Flik is very photogenic! And yeah, he really does look really different with and without the flash. It's kind of crazy how different.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

thats cool I realy like both of them. Wish i had flik though


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Heh. I know! Flik is special! He's definitely my favorite... But shhh, don't tell Rip that, because he was here first!


----------



## CyberSpike (Mar 25, 2006)

I have a beautiful betta almost identical to Ripley ( Just a CT with bit more color ). I put him in my 10g so I could see him at his best, and he killed one of my cherry barbs. 

So now he's seperated into a 3/4 bowl, which serves the agressive bugger right, but it's almost a sin to keep such a beautiful fish in that bowl.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

So why don't you put it in its own 2.5g or something? lol


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

nice pics! I really like flick ;-) Does you have a great personality?


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Do you have pictures of Ripley's look-a-like? I looove betta pictures! I've gotten pretty lucky with these two, because they can both (obviously at seperate times) be put in the 33g with the other fish without any problems. It helps that the tank is so big, and the other fish are way faster than these guys. So there's no issues. Too bad yours is agressive! My first betta was pretty agressive in the ten gallon with other fish. And then I accidently forgot to close the lid on his small container... And he, um, jumped to his death. Oops! I won't ever make that mistake again! And... I'm rambling. I'll stop now.


----------



## bosh (Aug 25, 2006)

one of my sword tails has done that before


----------

